# Let's test the world knowledge of UK TV , have you ever watched the only way is Essex



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Or heard of it?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I put it on for about 2 minutes once, thought it was rubbish and switched it off.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Only show everyone needs to be familiar is/was The Inbetweeners.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds dirty.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've heard of it but I've never watched it or intend on watching it. 

I think I recall seeing a few clips of it (can't remember where…) and it looked terrible from that alone. Not the type of show I'd watch at all. uke

I hear regularly about it's so called 'stars' in the press, but I haven't got a clue who they are whilst most of the country seems to know every integrate detail about their lives. :?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

My parents watched it a few times. I wasn't really watching it, but I was in the same room when it was on.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Essex is a county in Southern Ontario


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

heard of it yes?

watched it? OMG no. if I want to lose brain cells, i'll bang my head off a brick wall for 3 hours everyday. That would probably be more entertaining. TOWIBW


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No. Is it a show about deporting the chavs back to where they came from?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Also why don't you have a county/place called Nossex?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> Also why don't you have a county/place called Nossex?


1. Following the pattern, wouldn't it be spelled "Nussex"?

2. I'm ashamed to admit that this is _actually_ something I've wondered about. ops

...

To answer the OP's question, never heard of it. We don't get British programming on our cable plan. Judging by the other comments I'm assuming it's a reality show--? In which case, I hope to never hear of it again.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> 1. Following the pattern, wouldn't it be spelled "Nussex"?


Maybe, but "Nossex" sounds better and would be linguistically more correct.
Also, why does google offer a wiki article about the N-word as the third result when searching "north etymology"?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Somebody said there was actually a british show kind of like this. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Heard of it but haven't watched it, it seems like total garbage. I watched almost every single episode of Emmerdale between 2005-2012, that's enough british tv for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> Also why don't you have a county/place called Nossex?


The Saxons founded Wessex (no longer exists namewise,) Essex, Sussex, and Middlesex (the latter wasn't a kingdom and isn't a county anymore)

The Angles founded Northumbria, Mercia, East Anglia - the general region where a Norsex might have been.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

All I needed to do was google it briefly ugh no. I don't understand these shows they're trash.

Black Books is where it's at for some quality UK television.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't recall ever watching it, though I have seen one or two episodes of the spinoff Educating Joey Essex, where he was sent to cope with some basic tasks in various world locations. I only remember the (quite amusing) one where he visited Patagonia in Argentina.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The Saxons founded Wessex (no longer exists namewise,) Essex, Sussex, and Middlesex (the latter wasn't a kingdom and isn't a county anymore)
> 
> The Angles founded Northumbria, Mercia, East Anglia - the general region where a Norsex might have been.


Handy charts:



















I really should start referring to myself as an Angle instead of as a Jute :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ...a Norsex..


Don't be silly. There would be no "r"! Just like there is no "r" in "Nofolk".










Plenty of space for a little Nossex there.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> Don't be silly. There would be no "r"! Just like there is no "r" in "Nofolk".
> 
> Plenty of space for a Nossex there.


But I like r's  they confuse Japanese people who are trying to learn English.

Also Mercia's boundaries changed at different times, there are maps with it stretching much lower (sometimes over much of the Saxon kingdoms but often at least including Bedfordshire and there's Anglecake history stuff going on around there). it could be a tight fit.

Anglecake is now a thing copyright Persephone 2016 all rights reserved.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

hbk4894 said:


> Or heard of it?


Yes.

But prefer -






or






Or sometimes watched this, which supposedly they have new episodes of -






or






Mr Bean was the other. Loved the 3 wheeled van. Quite funny when it reversed, fell over when Mr Bean charged at it in his Mini.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Never watched it, but I did recently listen to a parody The Only Way is Ethics on the BBC Radio series _The Castle_.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't watch much British TV (and there are some series I need to watch eventually like Black Mirror to see what the fuss is about,) but comedy wise I'd reccomend Red Dwarf, the IT crowd and the mighty boosh (only if you like weird stuff) I like surreal humour though.

Fresh Meat was alright too. Peep show and snuffbox are supposed to be good, I've only seen a little of the former and a few clips from the latter.


I used to like the young ones as a kid, it's probably still entertaining?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I just want to say ... ****-THE-QUEEN.

Go crazy Brits.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

sajs said:


> I just want to say ... ****-THE-QUEEN.


Shut up, pheasant.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nunuc said:


> Don't be silly. There would be no "r"! Just like there is no "r" in "Nofolk".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's never any room for no sex.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> Shut up, pheasant.


Well, actually people who have kings and queens are pheasants. Are they the king or the queen? No ... ergo, they are pheasants.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

ANX1 said:


> Mr Bean was the other. Loved the 3 wheeled van. Quite funny when it reversed, fell over when Mr Bean charged at it in his Mini.


The three wheeled van is a Reliant Regal and what I described is at around 2:33-3:31 -






or






Also another funny episode -






or


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I used to like the young ones as a kid, it's probably still entertaining?


Hell to the yes. I've got the set on DVD and I watch it all the time, I almost know it all off by heart. It's hilarious every time.

And seeing that you're into the Mighty Boosh and the IT Crowd, etc. I recommend Garth Marenghi's Darkplace and Black Books as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes but its stupid


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RestlessNative said:


> Hell to the yes. I've got the set on DVD and I watch it all the time, I almost know it all off by heart. It's hilarious every time.
> 
> And seeing that you're into the Mighty Boosh and the IT Crowd, etc. I recommend Garth Marenghi's Darkplace and Black Books as I mentioned earlier.


Cool I'll check those out, I have heard of Black Books actually but for some reason never got around to watching it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Never heard of it.



Wikipedia said:


> The Only Way Is Essex (often abbreviated as TOWIE /ˈtaʊwiː/) is a BAFTA award-winning British *"scripted reality"* television soap opera based in Brentwood, England.


Well, points for being honest outright.



Wikipedia said:


> The show has been described as Britain's answer to The Hills and Jersey Shore.


No thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've heard the name of the show but never watched it. I've watched a number of other British TV series though


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Milco said:


> Handy charts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man, you Danes sure liked coming to the UK on holiday back in the day. That's what that chart is depicting right ;-)


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No. But the name of the city, yeah.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Man, you Danes sure liked coming to the UK on holiday back in the day. That's what that chart is depicting right ;-)


Who could resist Butlins?

But actually...


----------

